# Sizes of electronets for goats?



## SkyWarrior (Oct 12, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Premier1.  I'm thinking about getting some electric netting for my goats.  They claim the minimum height for goats is 42 inches, although the internet site shows 35 inches.  

I'm thinking of maybe getting the electrostop 10/42/12 netting.  Anyone have experience with it for goats?


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have 10 rolls of the 42".  I have goats in it all the time.  As long as you have a serious charger pushing the current, they won't mess with it.  I do keep a good supply extra fiberglass poles to help support sagging areas of fence.  It also helps to beef up corners with an extra fiberglass pole.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe I didn't quite answer the question.  I definitely wouldn't chance the 35" height with full size goats.


----------



## Tapsmom (Oct 18, 2012)

I use the higher one for my goats as well and I just have NDs.  However, my horse is home now, too and he is also inside the netting with the goats.  Iused the Kube charger that they recommend.  It packls quite a jolt.  I've been using the fencing for almost 2 years and never had an escapee..at least not through the fence lol.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2012)

How do you think this would hold up with LGD's ? I also have a very sweet but kind of dumb Lamancha, anytime we even try wire she runs through it and rips it down. I want to try the netting because I am wondering if the visible barrier would be better than just hot wire strands. The dogs tend to learn much quicker than the goats!


----------



## mama24 (Oct 18, 2012)

My goats jump right over the 35" I got it for chickens anyway, but it would have been nice if it would work for them! lol


----------



## mama24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> How do you think this would hold up with LGD's ? I also have a very sweet but kind of dumb Lamancha, anytime we even try wire she runs through it and rips it down. I want to try the netting because I am wondering if the visible barrier would be better than just hot wire strands. The dogs tend to learn much quicker than the goats!


I have a dumb goat that runs through the wire. So we got the white nylon twine hotwire and wrapped it in a zigzag over the strands of galvanize metal wire. It helped.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 18, 2012)

My horses and dog learned in 1 try that the white mesh was not fun to play with.  Get a big charger.  You want anything that touches it to realize they never want to try again.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions.  Right now, I ordered one roll of the Electrostop (165 feet) at 42 inches high.  I'll be buying a solar charger here so that I can put a few goats out at a time to browse.  I'll add more rolls as needed, but my land is hilly and weird, so I suspect 40x40 is probably about as big as I'm going to want to graze them at this time.  I'll be rotating that grazing, which will make life a lot easier plus reduce the noxious weeds.

This will give the goats much more areas to play and be goats.  And it will reduce my feed bill.  Very cool!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2012)

can't wait to hear how it works for you!


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 31, 2012)

We use Premier's Estop at 42" high and it works well.  The dogs are more afraid of it than the goats are.  The dogs won't get within 10' while the goats will graze right up to the edge.  I accidently ordered the 35" high last year and it won't keep the little ones in so I can only use it for the big mature does.  

We have 12 rolls of 165' and 2 of 85'.  I have two of those suitcase solar charges.  I usualy have two seperate pens set up, one in one of the fields that connect to the barn and the other "elsewhere"  on the property.  I have been very happy with them.  We have been slowly getting things fenced in.  Hubby ahs found that doing one side of a field at a time rather than an entire field is more efficient.  Once I get one fence in, I can run the electronet to either side and have a gate to work with.  It dramatically expands my available area.  

It will NOT hold in rutting bucks or moms that can hear thier weaning kids screaming.


----------

